# Evil Dead (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rob Tapert at Ghost House Pictures says a remake is still viable:

_"It's possible; we're looking at a script this month. "What's interesting about 'Evil Dead' is very few people saw it in the format we made it for, which is for the theater. ...I think Sam wants to embrace the ultimate experience in grueling terror and see it remade for a proper theatrical experience."_

Meh.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/the-evil-dead-remake-is-still-chugging-along-12343


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will Sam Raimi's car be in it?


----------

